# ehrlicher geldfinder



## schattental (6. Juli 2011)

ich habe hier diesen bericht gefunden.ziemlich krass:
http://www.bz-berlin.de/aktuell/deutschland/million-gefunden-soldat-gibt-geld-ab-article1220403.html


tja,ein millionär werden nach nur einmal bücken reizt doch irgendwie...
also ich bin der meinung das die sicherheitsfirma gut versichert ist und die die läppische verlorene million verschmerzen könnte.ich bin mir ziemlich sicher,dass ich mit der kohle nicht zur Polizei gefahren wäre...
wie ehrlich seid ihr?hättet ihr das geld zurückgegeben oder wärt ihr an dem tag millionär geworden?


----------



## Tikume (6. Juli 2011)

Das ist nicht mal eine moralische Entscheidung.

Die Chance erwischt zu werden ist hier meiner Ansicht nach relativ hoch und ich für meinen Teil kann auf einen Knastaufenthalt oder Ähnliches verzichten.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (6. Juli 2011)

in die sicherheits geldkoffer kommt man eh nicht rein, ohne das geld wertlos zu machen


----------



## schattental (6. Juli 2011)

aber nur weil ein militärfahrzeug anhielt.wenn ich privat da ran gefahren wäre hätte sich wohl keiner an das nummernschild oder gar an das auto erinnert.ein bundeswehrfahrzeug fällt halt ziemlich auf


----------



## schattental (6. Juli 2011)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> in die sicherheits geldkoffer kommt man eh nicht rein, ohne das geld wertlos zu machen


ok,da ist was dran...deswegen haben die wohl auch zwei tage versucht da ran zu kommen


----------



## Grüne Brille (6. Juli 2011)

Ich hätte es zurück gegeben. Warum?
1. Ich hab genug Geld um gut zu leben. Bei so einem Fund ist es, wenn man ihn behält am Ende noch so wie bei einem Lottogewinn. Die meisten stehen danach ärmer dar als zuvor.
2. Knockin' on Heaven's Door . Sowas geht nicht gut aus *g* Denn: Leute würden bemerken, wenn man das viele Geld auf einmal ausgibt und sich beginnen zu wundern woher mans hat. Und wenns mans über die Jahre verteilt so ausgibt, dass es keinem auffällt: Man hat dann immer eine große Summe bei sich zu Hause. Da hätte ich zumindest enorme Angst, dass da was passiert. Und so einen Stress wär mir das nicht wert.


----------



## Konov (6. Juli 2011)

Tikume schrieb:


> Das ist nicht mal eine moralische Entscheidung.
> 
> Die Chance erwischt zu werden ist hier meiner Ansicht nach relativ hoch und ich für meinen Teil kann auf einen Knastaufenthalt oder Ähnliches verzichten.



Dem schließe ich mich an. ^^


----------



## Rayon (6. Juli 2011)

bei so auffälligen Summen natürlich zurückgeben, aber bei 50-100 € ... who cares?


----------



## Ceiwyn (6. Juli 2011)

Rayon schrieb:


> bei so auffälligen Summen natürlich zurückgeben, aber bei 50-100 € ... who cares?



Es "caret" den, für den das die letzten Kröten für diesen Monat waren. 

Bei manchen Leuten kann man sich nur noch an den Kopf fassen.


----------



## Perkone (6. Juli 2011)

Erinnert mich an http://www.krone.at/Oesterreich/Junge_Vorarlberger_finden_10.000_Euro_-_und_geben_sie_ab-Ehrliche_Teenager-Story-270996

Die 10k hätt ich wahrscheinlich behalten.


----------



## Noxiel (6. Juli 2011)

Besagter Soldat wird jetzt übrigens von der Staatsanwaltschaft angeklagt, weil er die Koffer zwei Tage behalten und nicht direkt am selben Tag zurück gegeben hat.


----------



## Ceiwyn (6. Juli 2011)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Besagter Soldat wird jetzt übrigens von der Staatsanwaltschaft angeklagt, weil er die Koffer zwei Tage behalten und nicht direkt am selben Tag zurück gegeben hat.





> Derzeit ist noch offen, ob der Finder mit strafrechtlichen Konsequenzen zu rechnen hat.



Das ist noch recht weit von einer Anklage entfernt.


----------



## Ykon (6. Juli 2011)

> Derzeit ist noch offen, ob der Finder mit strafrechtlichen Konsequenzen zu rechnen hat. Der Leitende Oberstaatsanwalt Rainer Vogt sagte, es sei noch unklar, warum der Mann die Geldkoffer zwei Tage bei sich aufbewahrte, bevor er mit seinem Fund zur Polizei ging.



Na weil der das Ding nicht aufbekommen hat. 

Wenn wir hier von einem Geldbündel mit sagen wir mal 50 000 Euronen reden, dann würde ich den Bündel aufheben und feuchtfröhlich weiterlaufen. Aus der Sicht eines Schülers/Studenten ohne reichen Daddy eigentlich ziemlich nachvollziehbar. Weiterhin bin ich der Meinung, dass den Leuten das viele Geld wohl nichts wert ist, wenn sie's schon verlieren.

Wenn ich später einen festen Job habe und mit meinem Entgelt gut leben kann, würde ich es garantiert zurückgeben.
Denn wie hat Brecht früher schon gesagt? "Erst kommt das Fressen, dann die Moral."
Das ist heutzutage nicht anders. :>


----------



## Ceiwyn (6. Juli 2011)

Ykon schrieb:


> Na weil der das Ding nicht aufbekommen hat.



Ich vermute eher, dass er das Ding erst mal behalten wollte. Als er von der Suchaktion erfuhr, hat er das Zeug dann abgegeben. Könnte also ein versuchter Diebstahl sein, von dem er entweder strafbefreiend zurückgetreten ist oder nicht. Deswegen wird wohl ermittelt. Bei Angst vor Strafe ist ein Rücktritt freiwillig, bei Furcht vor Entdeckung nicht mehr.


----------



## Gramarye (6. Juli 2011)

Dem Gesetzt nach muss er ja das ganze Abgeben, und erhält sogar gesetzlich vorgeschrieben einen Finderlohn.
Ich persönlich hätte es ja abgegeben und mich über den Finderlohn gefreut...



> Zwischen dem Verlierer (das Gesetz spricht genauer vom Empfangsberechtigten) und dem Finder entsteht ein gesetzliches Schuldverhältnis. Dieses verpflichtet den Finder dazu, den Fund dem Empfangsberechtigten anzuzeigen. Kennt er diesen nicht, hat er bei einem Wert von mehr als 10 Euro den Fund bei der zuständigen Behörde anzuzeigen. Er ist weiter verpflichtet, die Fundsache dem Empfangsberechtigten abzuliefern. Kennt er ihn nicht, kann er die Sache entweder der zuständigen Behörde abliefern oder sie verwahren. Der Empfangsberechtigte schuldet dem Finder Ersatz seiner Aufwendungen und den Finderlohn. Der Finderlohn beträgt von dem Wert der Sache bis zu 500 Euro 5 %, von dem Mehrwert 3 %, bei Tieren stets 3 %. Wurde die Sache in den Räumen einer Behörde, in den Beförderungsmitteln einer Behörde oder in öffentlichen Verkehrsmitteln gefunden, so erhält der Finder nur den halben Finderlohn und auch das nur, wenn die Sache mehr als 50 Euro wert ist.


http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fundrecht_%28Deutschland%29


----------



## MasterXoX (6. Juli 2011)

Die sollen überhaupt froh sein, dass er es abgegeben hat^^
Dazukommt -> Wie kann man bloß 3 Koffer mit fetter Kohle aus nem Geldtransporter verlieren? Tür offen gelassen oder wat? Und dann noch den Typen anklagen, der die Koffer gefunden hat  Dankbar sollte man sein ^^


----------



## Cantharion (6. Juli 2011)

Rayon schrieb:


> bei so auffälligen Summen natürlich zurückgeben, aber bei 50-100 € ... who cares?



same here.


----------



## Ceiwyn (6. Juli 2011)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Die sollen überhaupt froh sein, dass er es abgegeben hat^^
> Dazukommt -> Wie kann man bloß 3 Koffer mit fetter Kohle aus nem Geldtransporter verlieren? Tür offen gelassen oder wat? Und dann noch den Typen anklagen, der die Koffer gefunden hat  Dankbar sollte man sein ^^



Und was hat er mit denen ein paar Tage lang gemacht? Wahrscheinlich von außen gereinigt, damit keiner merkt, dass sie überhaupt weg waren, was?


----------



## MasterXoX (6. Juli 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Und was hat er mit denen ein paar Tage lang gemacht? Wahrscheinlich von außen gereinigt, damit keiner merkt, dass sie überhaupt weg waren, was?



Kann ja auch sein das er keine Zeit zum abgeben hatte, da er ja bei der Bundeswehr ist ^^
Oooder er hatte zu viel Schiss die Koffer abzugeben, gibts ja auch. Mit 3 Millionen rumzulaufen ist schließlich auch nicht ohne ^^
Ok, er hätte ja die Polizei anrufen können, aber vielleicht ist er da nicht drauf gekommen^^
Aber es kann natürlich auch sein das er versucht hat, diese Koffer zu öffnen  (hätt ich wahrscheinlich auch probiert XD )
edit: warn das überhaupt 3 Millionen? ^^


----------



## yves1993 (6. Juli 2011)

Wenn es sich um lose Geldscheine handelt, würde ich sie behalten. Da macht es, sofern man nicht Zeuge des Verlustes ist, eh keinen Sinn nach dem zu suchen der es verloren hat, kann schließlich jeder seine Geschichte dazu erfinden.
Sind es aber Umschläge, Brieftaschen oder sonstige markante Gegenstände würde ich sie abgeben. Ich selbst kann nicht mit solchen Dingen glücklich sein, egal wieviel sie auch Wert sind. Der Wert jemandem etwas zurückgeben zu können was er verloren hat ist für mich höher, zudem gibts da sowieso meistens nen Finderlohn... ich finde mehr kann man da net machen. Ich bin schließlich auch froh darüber wenn mir jemand etwas gibt was ich verliere.

Mein grösster Fund waren übrigens mal 120€, 6 zusammengeknüllte etwas verdreckte 20 Euro Scheine die ohne Scherz am Feldrand lagen... war vor etwa 6 Jahren und damals hab ich mir was schönes gegönnt


----------



## Ceiwyn (6. Juli 2011)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Kann ja auch sein das er keine Zeit zum abgeben hatte, da er ja bei der Bundeswehr ist ^^
> Oooder er hatte zu viel Schiss die Koffer abzugeben, gibts ja auch. Mit 3 Millionen rumzulaufen ist schließlich auch nicht ohne ^^
> Ok, er hätte ja die Polizei anrufen können, aber vielleicht ist er da nicht drauf gekommen^^
> Aber es kann natürlich auch sein das er versucht hat, diese Koffer zu öffnen  (hätt ich wahrscheinlich auch probiert XD )
> edit: warn das überhaupt 3 Millionen? ^^



Und er hat keinen Feierabend, um mal kurz zur Polizei zu fahren? Blöde Ausrede... da kann man auch andere am Straßenrand liegen lassen, weil man ja keine Zeit zum Erste Hilfe leisten hatte.


----------



## Selor Kiith (6. Juli 2011)

Naja die Chance irgendwie "erwischt" zu werden... ist doch zu hoch aber 50.000 Öcken Finderlohn sind auch net ohne


----------



## schneemaus (6. Juli 2011)

Zurückgeben, ganz klar. Abgesehen von der rein rationalen Entscheidung, da ich die Geldkoffer eh nicht aufbekäme und vermutlich überall im Umkreis danach gesucht werden würde, würde ich mich unwohl fühlen, auf so ner Stange Geld zu sitzen, wie es ja auch schon gesagt wurde.

Mir ist es zu meiner Schulzeit mal passiert, dass ich nen 10€-Schein auf dem Weg von der Schule zur Bushaltestelle gefunden hab. Ich dachte mir "wenn ich jetzt runtergehe und frage, ob wer 10 Öcken verloren hat, schreit eh jeder hier" und hab es behalten. 10€ sind vermutlich zu verschmerzen.
Aber ich hab auch schon an nem Geldautomaten gestanden, vor mir n Ömchen, die ging weg und es lag ein Haufen Geld noch im Geldautomat. Ich ihr hinterher, ihr die Kröten wieder in die Hand gedrückt, sie drängte mir 20€ auf, obwohl ich nix haben wollte, war furchtbar erschrocken und meinte "Das war meine ganze Rente für den Monat." Ich will nicht wissen, wie viele Leute das Geld behalten hätten.


----------



## Silenzz (6. Juli 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Und er hat keinen Feierabend, um mal kurz zur Polizei zu fahren? Blöde Ausrede... da kann man auch andere am Straßenrand liegen lassen, weil man ja keine Zeit zum Erste Hilfe leisten hatte.


Scheiße man, wenn du eine Millionen Euro in drei Koffern findest, ich glaube dann denkst länger als nur 2 Sekunden nach ob du sie zurückgibst. Jedenfalls wäre es bei mir so, er hat 2 Tage lang überlegt und sie dann doch abgegeben, meiner Meinung nach sollte man den guten Mann nicht bestrafen, letztenendes hat er sich für das richtige entschieden und es ist niemand zu schaden gekommen.


----------



## LeWhopper (6. Juli 2011)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Besagter Soldat wird jetzt übrigens von der Staatsanwaltschaft angeklagt, weil er die Koffer zwei Tage behalten und nicht direkt am selben Tag zurück gegeben hat.



Hmm sollen Sie doch froh sein das das Geld zurück ist. Aber genau das läuft ja auf der Welt falsch. 

Kleines Beispiel?
Ein Einbrecher bricht bei dir ein. Er ermordet deine Frau (oder deinen Mann) und dein Kind. Du haust ihn dafür Windelweich (wirklich schlimm). Er kommt in den Knast das ist klar. Aber daraufhin bekommt du erst mal eine Anzeige von ihm und seinem Anwalt wegen Körperverletzung.

Oder wie kann es sein das Kinderschänder in Deutschland nach 5 Jahren wegen guter Führung entlassen werden? Das Kind psychisch zerstört. Und der Kinderschänder macht (vielleicht) weiter. (Tut mir Leid aber meine Toleranz liegt da bei null)

Ich weiß ich komme hier vom Thema ab. Aber so ein Fall zeigt mir wie Krank manche Menschen handeln. Und das in der Welt gehörig was schief läuft.


----------



## Edou (6. Juli 2011)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Scheiße man, wenn du eine Millionen Euro in drei Koffern findest, ich glaube dann denkst länger als nur 2 Sekunden nach ob du sie zurückgibst. Jedenfalls wäre es bei mir so, er hat 2 Tage lang überlegt und sie dann doch abgegeben, meiner Meinung nach sollte man den guten Mann nicht bestrafen, letztenendes hat er sich für das richtige entschieden und es ist niemand zu schaden gekommen.



Wenn ich 3 Koffer vor mir sehe, in denen zusammen 1Millionen liegt, denke ich mir: Scheiße man, ich nehm die Koffer jetzt gaaaaaaaanz Unauffällig unter den Arm und latsch Heim. *facepalm* Grade Koffer würde ich zurückgeben, denn für so nen Scheiß in den Knast? Pff, so viel wäre mir das Geld nicht Wert.

Und da ich ein Gottverdammt schlechtes Gewissen besitze, dass mir ständig zuflüstert "Du kannst das nicht behalten, derjenige der es verloren hat könnte ne Arme sau sein, könnte für sein/e Kind/er die letzten &#8364; für was zu Essen ausgeben, oder das ich dadurch unnötigen Stress mit der Justiz bekommen könnte.

Also ich bin bei sowas lieber Ehrlich.


----------



## vollmi (6. Juli 2011)

Ich habe bisher zwei mal Geld gefunden, beide male waren es doch stattliche Sümmchen (5000CHF und 1300 Euronen). Beide male habe ich es im Fundbüro abgegeben und beide male wurde es abgeholt. Jedes mal habe ich einen sehr anständigen Finderlohn bekommen.

Hätte ich nie einen Dank oder Finderlohn gekriegt würde ich es heute wohl anders machen. Aber so, würde ich das Geld zurückgeben und auf einen Finderlohn hoffen. Also WinWin Situation. Und auf schlechtes Gewissen bin ich irgendwie nicht scharf.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (6. Juli 2011)

wenn ich mir sicher wäre, dass keiner jemals nachvollziehen kann wer das geld hat, würd ichs behalten.gehört ja im prinzip keinem..hat die bank 1 mio verlust gemacht..jippie..das ist echt dann das letzte was mich interessiert...aber realistisch gesehen ist das ehr nicht möglich, deswegen lieber zurückgeben und sich auf finderlohn freuen

btw die armen transport fahrer sind wohl sowas wie von gefeuert worden xD


----------



## Ol@f (6. Juli 2011)

vollmi schrieb:


> Aber so, würde ich das Geld zurückgeben und auf einen Finderlohn hoffen.


Ein gewisser Finderlohn steht dir auch zu.


----------



## M1ghtymage (7. Juli 2011)

Ich nehme mal an, dass die Scheine alle dokumentiert werden vor dem Transport. Wäre schon gefährlich damit zur Bank zu rennen.


----------



## Lakor (7. Juli 2011)

Ich find die Situation echt schwierig. Mal abgesehen davon, dass man nicht weiß welche Konsequenzen den Fahrer des Transporters treffen wenn das Geld weg ist, bzw ob die Konsquenzen anders sind wenn es doch auftaucht, ist es für mich wirklich nicht zu sagen.

Ich denke, ich hätte das Geld erstmal mitgenommen und wieder Soldat ein wenig gewartet, der Reiz so etwas zu nehmen ist doch verdammt groß.

ALLERDINGS finde ich dass man diesen Fall von anderen differenzieren muss. Wenn ich im Supermarkt 50 Euro finde, oder auf der Straße 200, dann gebe ich sie ab, definitiv, denn damit kann man direkt Existenzen zerstören. Das Transport unternehmen wird versichert gewesen sein, da stirbt niemand wenn das Geld weg ist und der Fahrer des Unternehmens ist seinen Job wahrscheinlich so oder so los, von daher macht es auch keinen Unterschied.

Die Verlockung bei sowas ist echt riesig, aber das Risiko ist es ebenso, keine Ahnung was ich gemacht hätte.


----------



## M1ghtymage (7. Juli 2011)

Ich denke spannender ist die Frage, ob man 200 oder 500 € behalten würde, wenn man sie irgendwo findet. Ein Freund von mir hat letzte Woche im Schwimmbad 200€ in einer Brieftasche ohne Ausweise etc. gefunden und es behalten.
Ich würde es denke ich mal auch behalten aber mich trotzdem nicht restlos unbeschwert fühlen.


----------



## Ceiwyn (7. Juli 2011)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Scheiße man, wenn du eine Millionen Euro in drei Koffern findest, ich glaube dann denkst länger als nur 2 Sekunden nach ob du sie zurückgibst. Jedenfalls wäre es bei mir so, er hat 2 Tage lang überlegt und sie dann doch abgegeben, meiner Meinung nach sollte man den guten Mann nicht bestrafen, letztenendes hat er sich für das richtige entschieden und es ist niemand zu schaden gekommen.



Tja, deswegen ist er ja auch nicht verurteilt, sondern es wird nur ermittelt. Nämlich ob er das Geld wirklich freiwillig zurückgebracht hat oder ob er durch Angst vor Entdeckung dazu genötigt wurde. Das ist nämlich ein ziemlicher Unterschied. 

Will ein Dieb in ein Haus einbrechen und steht schon vor dem aufgebrochenen Fenster, aber hat dann doch Gewissensbisse, ist er nicht strafbar wegen versuchten Diebstahls (in einem besonders schweren Fall), weil er freiwillig zurückgetreten ist (nur Sachbeschädigung evtl.). Rennt er aber aufgrund einer nahenden Polizeistreife davon, war der Rücktritt nicht freiwillig, er bleibt strafbar. 

So ähnlich sieht es hier aus. Wollte er das Geld zuerst behalten und hat sich dann doch dagegen entschieden, weil es seinem Gewissen widerspricht? Straffrei. Wollte er es behalten, aber hatte Angst vor einer Entdeckung? Strafbar.


----------



## SonicTank (7. Juli 2011)

Ach du meine Güte, die gleiche Diskussion hatte ich gestern mit einem Kollegen. Da ging es allerdings nur um ein gefundenes Portemonnaie.

Da ich selbst schonmal meine Geldbörse verloren habe, und sie mir einen Tag später vom Finder persönlich zurückgebracht wurde, würde ich selbst auch ehrlich handeln und den Fund zu melden. Keine Ahnung, ich habe mir auch schonmal gedacht: "Was würdest du tun, wenn du einen Haufen Geld auf der Straße finden würdest?"

Die Antwort für mich ist immer die gleiche: Würde ich soviel Geld verlieren, ich würde mir wünschen, dass mir ein ehrlicher Finder es zurückbringt!

Also ich hätte ein schlechtes Gewissen, wenn ich einen Fund, der jemand anderem gehört, egal welcher Größenordnung, behalten würde.


----------



## vollmi (7. Juli 2011)

Ol@f schrieb:


> Ein gewisser Finderlohn steht dir auch zu.



Das schon. Aber deswegen vor Gericht ziehen?


----------



## Soramac (7. Juli 2011)

Koffer genommen, ab ins Ausland das Geld und schoen gelebt

Naja ich mein.. man schaut schon erstmal bloed und denkt sich. Behalten oder zur Polizei geben und nach 2 Wochen denkst du auch.. man haette ich das Geld doch behalten. 

Schwierige Entscheidung, aber wenn man es clever macht, kann man das Geld auch fuer sich nehmen:b


----------



## shadow24 (7. Juli 2011)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> in die sicherheits geldkoffer kommt man eh nicht rein, ohne das geld wertlos zu machen




genau das denke ich,dass die wartezeit damit zusammenhängt,dass die vlt versucht haben den koffer irgendwie zu öffnen ohne das geld wertlos zu machen...aber das ist nu reine gemeine vermutung meinerseits...vlt war er auch nur einfach überfordert von der hohen summe..

und die sache mit dem finderlohn läuft folgendermassen:
*§ 971.* [sup]*2*[/sup]*Finderlohn.* (1) [1] Der Finder kann von dem Empfangsberechtigten einen Finderlohn verlangen. [sup]*3*[/sup][2] Der Finderlohn beträgt von dem Wert der Sache bis zu 500 Euro fünf vom Hundert, von dem Mehrwert drei vom Hundert,


das heisst in diesem Falle(da über 500 Euro wird mit 3% gerechnet) bekommt man bei einer summe von 1 mio 30.000 euro finderlohn...also das finde ich schon ne schöne summe udn hätte deswegen das geld auch zurückgegeben...

wie das allerdings bei einer summe von sagen wir mal 10.000 euro wäre, bin ich mir nicht sicher...ich hätte das davon abhängig gemacht 
a)ob ich denjenigen noch beim verlust des geldes gesehen hätte(wäre dann wohl ohne zu überlegen dem nachgelaufen und hätte ihm das gegeben,ohne auf finderlohn oder so zu achten) 
oder 
b)wo ich das geld gefunden hätte(zB an einem feldweg) und in welchem zustand die tüte oder die verpackung des geldes ausgesehen hätte.wenn die schon leicht vermodert wäre,würde ich vermuten das die schon länger da liegt und der verlust dieses geldes irgendwie schon kompensiert wäre, in welcher form auch immer...
im falle b hätte ich das geld behalten.hätte schulden bezahlt und mir noch was schönes gegönnt.fertig,ohne ein schlechtes gewissen zu haben
oder 
c) die Tüte/Verpackung sieht noch "frisch" aus und liegt mitten in der city...da würde ich wirklich gewissensbisse haben das geld einfach einzustecken.kann ja eine omi verloren haben,die ja mal gerne solche riesensummen fürs auto fürn enkel oder so in bar abheben.da würde ich wohl zum fundbüro laufen


----------



## Ellesmere (7. Juli 2011)

Was ich mich frage: Woher hat der gute Mann denn gewusst, wieviel oder ob überhaupt Geld in den Koffern ist? Also entweder kam er nicht ran, weil es gut gesicherte Koffer sind (dann wusste er nix von den Millionen) oder er kam dran und hat sich Aufgrund dessen entschieden zur Polizei zu gehen. Vielleicht hat er die Dinger ja tatsächlich "nur von der Strasse geräumt" damit keiner drüber fährt und hat sie dann im Auto vergessen... 

achso, um die Eingangsfrage zu beantworten:
Ich hätte das Geld auf jedenfall zurück gegeben. Da tät ich Nachts keine Auge zu, mit dem ganzen Geld im Haus.
Anders sieht es mit dem einzelnen Geldschein auf der Straße aus. Find ich den so, ist´s meiner. Seh ich aber wie er einem aus der Tasche fällt, sprinte ich zur Not auch hinter denjenigen her. so siehts auch mit nem Portemonaie aus, in dem die Adresse des Besitzers steht.

Es gab auch mal auf Pro 7 oder einem anderen Sender einen Bericht über einen Test der Fundbüros (öffentliche und auch die der Bahn/Flughafen)...also da tauchte  die zuvor dort abgebene Geldbörse in 80 % der Fälle nicht mehr auf...


----------



## LeWhopper (7. Juli 2011)

SonicTank schrieb:


> Ach du meine Güte, die gleiche Diskussion hatte ich gestern mit einem Kollegen. Da ging es allerdings nur um ein gefundenes Portemonnaie.
> 
> Da ich selbst schonmal meine Geldbörse verloren habe, und sie mir einen Tag später vom Finder persönlich zurückgebracht wurde, würde ich selbst auch ehrlich handeln und den Fund zu melden. Keine Ahnung, ich habe mir auch schonmal gedacht: "Was würdest du tun, wenn du einen Haufen Geld auf der Straße finden würdest?"
> 
> ...



Bei einer Geldbörse ist das auch was anderes. 
Demjenigen der die Verloren hat gehts es meist nicht ums Geld. Sondern um alle Dokumente die du dort drin hast. Personalausweis, ggf. Sozialversicherungsausweis, Krankenkassenkarten, Bankkarten, Kreditkarten, usw.
So was zu sperren und / oder neu zu beantragen ist nicht nur nervig sondern noch verdammt teuer.

Ansonsten wie oben schon gesagt:


Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> wenn ich mir sicher wäre, dass keiner jemals nachvollziehen kann wer das geld hat, würd ichs behalten.gehört ja im prinzip keinem..hat die bank 1 mio verlust gemacht..jippie..das ist echt dann das letzte was mich interessiert...


----------



## Konov (7. Juli 2011)

Ellesmere schrieb:


> uch mal auf Pro 7 oder einem anderen Sender einen Bericht über einen Test der Fundbüros (öffentliche und auch die der Bahn/Flughafen)...also da tauchte die zuvor dort abgebene Geldbörse in 80 % der Fälle nicht mehr auf...



Leider logisch, denn jeder zweite Angestellte eines Fundbüros würde wohl die Börse oder zumindest das Geld selbst einstecken, da es niemand nachweisen kann.
Da kann sich ja jedes Verlust-Opfer dahinstellen und sagen, das Geld sei weg, es wird nie jemand nachweisen können, dass die Leute vom Fundbüro es genommen haben. Es sei denn, es würde dort jemand eine Überwachung in Gang setzen, aber selbst das is schwierig. Dann müssen ja überall Kameras aufgehängt werden und rund um die Uhr müsste eine Überwachung der Mitarbeiter stattfinden und selbst dann wäre es nicht 100%ig ausgeschlossen, dass mal einer was einsteckt.

Traurig eigentlich, dass die Menschen da so unmoralisch sind. Verwunderlich andererseits auch nicht, es passt perfekt in das Schema unserer abrutschenden Gesellschaft.


----------



## SonicTank (7. Juli 2011)

LeWhopper schrieb:


> Bei einer Geldbörse ist das auch was anderes.
> Demjenigen der die Verloren hat gehts es meist nicht ums Geld. Sondern um alle Dokumente die du dort drin hast. Personalausweis, ggf. Sozialversicherungsausweis, Krankenkassenkarten, Bankkarten, Kreditkarten, usw.
> So was zu sperren und / oder neu zu beantragen ist nicht nur nervig sondern noch verdammt teuer.
> 
> Ansonsten wie oben schon gesagt:



Das habe ich jetzt einfach mal vorausgesetzt. Du hast aber vollkommen Recht. Ich hab mich mehr über Perso, Führerschein und Co. gefreut als um die Euros in der Brieftasche.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (7. Juli 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Ich will nicht wissen, wie viele Leute das Geld behalten hätten.


Du willst es zwar nicht wissen, hab ich hätte es behalten.


----------



## tonygt (7. Juli 2011)

Ich glaub kleinere Geldsumme, hätte ich auch behalten allerdings eine so große Summe, die offensichtlich jemanden gehört würde ich nicht behalten, da man dann entweder die Polizei oder irgend eine Verbrecher Organsisation vor der Tür stehen hat ^^


----------



## BlizzLord (7. Juli 2011)

> Aber es kann natürlich auch sein das er versucht hat, diese Koffer zu öffnen  (hätt ich wahrscheinlich auch probiert XD )
> edit: warn das überhaupt 3 Millionen? ^^



Viel Spaß im Knast leg dir vorm öffnen noch ne Schablone aufm Körper dann haste nen Tattoo für umsonst.


----------



## Lari (7. Juli 2011)

Seh ich das Geld ausm Transporter fallen geb ichs ab.
Finde ich eine Brieftasche mit Inhalt und Hinweis auf den Besitzer, gebe ich es ab.
Finde ich einfach so Geld, egal wie viel es ist, ohne Hinweis auf den Besitzer, behalte ich es.

Geldkoffer generell behalten würde ich auch nicht, da mit ziemlicher Sicherheit der Koffer gesichert ist und das Bargeld entwertet wird, wenn man ihn gewaltsam öffnet.
Nach der Aktion mit strafrechtlichen Ermittlungen würde ich so einen Koffer wahrscheinlich nichtmal anpacken. Nachher liegen die Dinger schon zwei Tage irgendwo im Busch, du findest sie und bringst sie zurück. Hast erstmal die Polizei vor der Tür... ne ne, lass mal


----------



## orkman (7. Juli 2011)

haengt davon ab ob irgendwo ne adresse von der bank oder so drauf steht ... wenn nix drauf is kann ich auch net den rechtmaessigen besitzer ermitteln ... und der polizei bringen ... lol ... 100% net , sonst heimst da noch einer das geld ein ... die wachleute tun mir auch nicht leid , wenn die zu dumm sind auf die kiste aufzupassen . normalerweise muss doch einer bei den kisten sitzen , schon komisch dass dem net aufgefallen is dass da ne metallkiste aus ner offenen wagentuer rausfaellt 

ich hab vor paar tagen 1 euro auf dem sportsplatz gefunden ...waere ich damit zur polizei gerannt , haette man mich ausgelacht ... aber fuer 1 million soll ich dahin ? da haette man dann nicht gelacht ... und doch is es die gleiche geschichte m nur der betrag aendert


----------



## Ceiwyn (7. Juli 2011)

orkman schrieb:


> ich hab vor paar tagen 1 euro auf dem sportsplatz gefunden ...waere ich damit zur polizei gerannt , haette man mich ausgelacht ... aber fuer 1 million soll ich dahin ? da haette man dann nicht gelacht ... und doch is es die gleiche geschichte m nur der betrag aendert



Ich zitiere mal aus §965 BGB:



> (2) Kennt der Finder die Empfangsberechtigten nicht oder ist ihm ihr Aufenthalt unbekannt, so hat er den Fund und die Umstände, welche für die Ermittlung der Empfangsberechtigten erheblich sein können, unverzüglich der zuständigen Behörde anzuzeigen. Ist die Sache nicht mehr als zehn Euro wert, so bedarf es der Anzeige nicht.



Außerdem steckt garantiert kein Polizist das Geld ein... vor allem nicht, wenn bereits seit Tagen eine Suchaktion läuft.

Ein Rechtsempfinden haben manche Leute hier - echt gruselig.


----------



## ThoWeib (7. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Leute würden bemerken, wenn man das viele Geld auf einmal ausgibt und sich beginnen zu wundern woher mans hat. Und wenns mans über die Jahre verteilt so ausgibt, dass es keinem auffällt: Man hat dann immer eine große Summe bei sich zu Hause. Da hätte ich zumindest enorme Angst, dass da was passiert. Und so einen Stress wär mir das nicht wert.



So isses: ich habe lieber mit meinem sauer verdieneten Geld Stress als mit dem Geld anderer Leute. Sicher lockt die Zahl, aber man kann nichts damit machen, ohne das es sofort auffällt. Und die Fragen kann man nicht beantworten, denn früher als später stolpert man über seine Lügen.

Daher bin ich lieber arm und ehrlich und kann des Nächtens schlafen, als dass ich reich bin, ohne dass es mir was nutzt.


----------



## Perkone (9. Juli 2011)

So viele reden hier von "könnte mit dem gewissen nicht leben" "existenzen zerstören" blabla. Uns wird so und so schon genug Kohle aus der Tasche gezogen vom Staat für ünnütze Investitionen. Und dem, dems gehört kenne ich wahrscheinlich net mal. Um mich würd sich auch kein anderer scheren. Also würd ich, wenn ich was finden würd und dabei nicht bemerkt werde, es behalten.
Und ich hätte auch kein schlechtes Gewissen bei.


----------



## Ceiwyn (9. Juli 2011)

Perkone schrieb:


> So viele reden hier von "könnte mit dem gewissen nicht leben" "existenzen zerstören" blabla. Uns wird so und so schon genug Kohle aus der Tasche gezogen vom Staat für ünnütze Investitionen. Und dem, dems gehört kenne ich wahrscheinlich net mal. Um mich würd sich auch kein anderer scheren. Also würd ich, wenn ich was finden würd und dabei nicht bemerkt werde, es behalten.
> Und ich hätte auch kein schlechtes Gewissen bei.



Dir ist hoffentlich klar, dass wenn die Bank 1 Million Verlust macht, das nicht die Manager spüren, sondern zuallererst die untersten Angestellten.


----------



## Konov (9. Juli 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Dir ist hoffentlich klar, dass wenn die Bank 1 Million Verlust macht, das nicht die Manager spüren, sondern zuallererst die untersten Angestellten.



Das ist leider so, wobei aber Perkone schon Recht hat, dass es sicher zahllose Menschen gibt, bei denen in dem Fall die Moral abschalten würde.
Bei mir vielleicht auch, bin mir aber nicht sicher


----------



## Aldaria (9. Juli 2011)

Ich würde die Firma, die für den Transport zuständig war verklagen. 

1. Das sie das Geld verloren haben, war grenz schon an grob fahrlässig.

2. Das sie es nicht gefunden haben, grenz an unfähigkeit. Wenn ich mein Handy verliere, hab ich die Option es via GPS zu Orten und so das Gerät zu finden. Unverständlich das man Geldkoffer nicht damit ausrüstet.


----------



## shadow24 (11. Juli 2011)

Aldaria schrieb:


> Ich würde die Firma, die für den Transport zuständig war verklagen.
> *also ich nicht...warum sollte ich auch?die Firma kann nix dafür.es waren die mitarbeiter...
> 
> *1. Das sie das Geld verloren haben, war grenz schon an grob fahrlässig.
> ...


----------



## vollmi (11. Juli 2011)

Perkone schrieb:


> Und dem, dems gehört kenne ich wahrscheinlich net mal.* Um mich würd sich auch kein anderer scheren.*



Das weisst du woher? Wenn jeder so denken würde wie du, wärs vielleicht so. Aber zum glück gibt es noch Menschen die noch eine Spur Anstand besitzen und auch richtig handeln ohne dass sie eine Gegenleistung dafür benötigen.

Muss man für gute Taten wirklich immer eine Gegenleistung kriegen? Kann man sie nicht einfach der guten Taten wegen tun?

Würdest du auch im Laden klauen gehen wenn garantiert wäre das dich keiner erwischt? Weil es schadet ja nur den Grossen. Und wenn du die Wohnungstür offen lassen würdest, würde man dich ja vermutlich auch beklauen.


----------

